# DC area HERF...



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

This will be an end of the year, or beginning of next year HERF.

I'm still not sure what places are good for HERFing, so I don't want to organize the whole thing, but I've been wanting to HERF with the locals for a month now, so I figured I'd better get the ball rolling.

Place: TBA

Time: TBA

Date: 12/29, 12/30, 1/6, 1/13, or 1/20, or any other day we agree on. 

All the details will be updated as it gets planed. Who's interested and in what dates. Once we get a date (most important), we can nail down the location and specific time.


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

I'm always down with a herf with the bro's in the DC area. I'm pretty sure I'm good any time in January...kinda iffy on the days before New Years though.


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

Great, there'll be at least two of us!

Anyway, as boonedoggle did, please let me know the day(s) that work for you.

Also, if you have any location suggestions, please post up!

I'll pick the selection based on what seems most popular, and the date will be the one that most of us can make.

The chophouse on 7th street is cigar friendly, but kind of pricey. Where else?


----------



## olnumber7 (Apr 19, 2004)

I'm always up for a herf. A January date is probably best for me, but I'll try to make any date you choose work. Shelly's Backroom is always a good place for a smoke ... and it's easily metro accessable.


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

Never been to Shelly's, but metro access is a plus!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

I'll keep checkin in,i'll host in Monrovia if anyones interested...


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

Something else to consider is the smoking ban starting on 1 Jan 07 
This will prohit businesses from allowing smoking at that particular establishment unless a percentage of revenue comes from tobacco sales. Unfortunatly, since most of the current establishments do not sell tobacco products, smoking will be forbidden. Fortunatly, Shelly's will be one of the last places standing that we will be able to smoke. I was actually there Sat. night and spoke with the manager...he asks that customers begin/continue buying cigars from him so we will have a place to smoke and relax (with a beverage) in DC!


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

boonedoggle said:


> Something else to consider is the smoking ban starting on 1 Jan 07
> This will prohit businesses from allowing smoking at that particular establishment unless a percentage of revenue comes from tobacco sales. Unfortunatly, since most of the current establishments do not sell tobacco products, smoking will be forbidden. Fortunatly, Shelly's will be one of the last places standing that we will be able to smoke. I was actually there Sat. night and spoke with the manager...he asks that customers begin/continue buying cigars from him so we will have a place to smoke and relax (with a beverage) in DC!


I had no idea... although I am suprised this wasn't passed sooner!

The Chophouse sells cigars as well, but I seriously doubt they get enough of a percentage from them since their food is pricey.


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

Greerzilla said:


> I had no idea... although I am suprised this wasn't passed sooner!
> 
> The Chophouse sells cigars as well, but I seriously doubt they get enough of a percentage from them since their food is pricey.


Yeah, no surprise these days. I believe this will only affect businesses in DC...not sure about VA or MD. I need to make it to the Chophouse sometime...never been.


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

My schedule sucks (I hate Retail:c ) but I will make every effort to meet wherever you choose. I probably couldn't make it till 8 or later most nights. Hopefully that won't be too late for you all to still be there.


----------



## Stog-a-Boy (Jul 13, 2006)

Im down for a herf anytime!


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

Depends where in DC, I'm not DC savvy so  Hell, I'm not even Monrovia savvy, right dave?

And wherever the place, I'll be out of town 12/26-1/1 (goin to Utah  )


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

Well, so far it's looking like the first full weekend in January or later. The district might be out unless it's Sally's. If the B'more area BOTLs want to make it down, I have no problem travelling across the state line if need be.

We'll figure it out.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Seanohue said:


> Depends where in DC, I'm not DC savvy so  Hell, I'm not even Monrovia savvy, right dave?
> 
> And wherever the place, I'll be out of town 12/26-1/1 (goin to Utah  )


Your just learning Sean...


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

I would be down for lunch at Shelly's on 12/30! They have a killer cuban sandwich!

~Mark


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

Hmmm... Cuban sandwich and a cuban cigar... sounds like lunch!

It's possible for me. We can plan on Shelly's for lunch on 12/30 and then somewhere (shelly's again maybe) one weekend in January. We DC BOTLs need to HERF a little more often!


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

Greerzilla said:


> ...We DC BOTLs need to HERF a little more often!


I AGREE!

It's just tough because the metro area is SO spread out that it takes us in the burbs an 1 1/2 hours to get anywhere :r

~Mark


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

n2advnture said:


> I would be down for lunch at Shelly's on 12/30! They have a killer cuban sandwich!
> 
> ~Mark


Dang Mark...that would be cool. Haven't herfed with ya in a while!


----------



## Diesel Kinevel (Aug 21, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> I'll keep checkin in,i'll host in Monrovia if anyones interested...


maybe then we can have the Bon fire herf:r


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

Diesel Kinevel said:


> maybe then we can have the Bon fire herf:r


Yea unfortunately I missed that one.


----------



## Stog-a-Boy (Jul 13, 2006)

Seanohue said:


> Yea unfortunately I missed that one.


Thats alright. It turned into a garage herf. It was to windy to make a fire. Still had a lot of fun in the garage.


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

n2advnture said:


> I AGREE!
> 
> It's just tough because the metro area is SO spread out that it takes us in the burbs an 1 1/2 hours to get anywhere :r
> 
> ~Mark


This is true, we can try and make it off times like weekends and such, but around here traffic can be worse than rush hour on an early Sunday morning.

I'm also up for starting a monthly HERF, or Semi-monthly and moving it around so different people will be more likely to make it. Have one on the NE burbs so the B'more area people will be closer, the SE burbs so the Hoodbridge and Fredericksburg people will be closer, etc...


----------



## olnumber7 (Apr 19, 2004)

I could do 12/30 for lunch at Shelly's but I'd have to know soon so I could switch with someone at work. As for the rest ... I'll try my damndest for whatever date/place is chosen and I am all for a semi-regular herf!


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

*The first of TWO DC area HERFs will be at Shelly's for lunch on 12/30!*

Post up if you can make it, do we want to meet at 1:00? 12:30? Earlier, later?


----------



## olnumber7 (Apr 19, 2004)

Lunch on 12/30 sounds good to me. I don't really care what time we plan for, just let me know and I'll be there.


----------



## smokin' machinist (Sep 23, 2006)

A HERF OR 2!! I'll try and make them, count me in as a definitely maybe


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

I'm in!

~Mark


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

Did you guys know that this it the exact same time as the Meineke Car Care Bowl? I'm sure it will be on at Shelly's Not sure yet it I'll be able to make it...will know more closer to the date!


----------



## smokin' machinist (Sep 23, 2006)

Greerzilla said:


> *The first of TWO DC area HERFs will be at Shelly's for lunch on 12/30!*
> 
> Post up if you can make it, do we want to meet at 1:00? 12:30? Earlier, later?


I'm definitely in now. I'm am not sure when my wife is working that day, if at all. If she is, I'll get a sitter for the kids. The times mentioned sound good to me.


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

smokin' machinist said:


> I'm definitely in now. I'm am not sure when my wife is working that day, if at all. If she is, I'll get a sitter for the kids. The times mentioned sound good to me.


Right on! I'm looking forward to meeting all of you. One question, I've never been to Shelly's, do they take reservations? Do I need them for lunch?


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

i can't make the lunch. I work till 6 on Saturdays.
Maybe will be able to make the 2nd herf?


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

n3uka said:


> i can't make the lunch. I work till 6 on Saturdays.
> Maybe will be able to make the 2nd herf?


If not, I still owe you some sticks, so I'll mail them if one of us can't make the second.


----------



## BobbyRitz (Nov 25, 2006)

Hmmm...I'm north of Baltimore, but this might work on a Saturday...


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

BobbyRitz said:


> Hmmm...I'm north of Baltimore, but this might work on a Saturday...


I hope it does, the more the merrier.


----------



## Skinsfan (Aug 4, 2006)

I am in has this been finalized? There is a new B&M with a nice lounge opening up in Gambrills, MD http://www.titancigar.com

Otherwise, Shellys is a cool place, it is just 2 blocks from where I work.

date, time, place?


----------



## Skinsfan (Aug 4, 2006)

Greerzilla said:


> Right on! I'm looking forward to meeting all of you. One question, I've never been to Shelly's, do they take reservations? Do I need them for lunch?


They do not take reservations. You might want to call to give them a heads up if you have a large party.


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

Skinsfan said:


> I am in has this been finalized? There is a new B&M with a nice lounge opening up in Gambrills, MD http://www.titancigar.com
> 
> Otherwise, Shellys is a cool place, it is just 2 blocks from where I work.
> 
> date, time, place?


The first of the two herfs is this one. Shelly's December 30th. Time isn't finalized, but noon thirty or one is my guess.

We haven't decided when or where on the 2nd HERF, but it'll be in January. We can do the new B+M if it works out.

Hope you can make the 30th!


----------



## Skinsfan (Aug 4, 2006)

Greerzilla said:


> The first of the two herfs is this one. Shelly's December 30th. Time isn't finalized, but noon thirty or one is my guess.
> 
> We haven't decided when or where on the 2nd HERF, but it'll be in January. We can do the new B+M if it works out.
> 
> Hope you can make the 30th!


If I dont have anything going on with the family on the 30th I will be there. I love Shellys.

The new B&M in Gambrills would be excellent for January. They have a lounge and plasma tv and sell drinks. That would be convenient for the gorillas who live on the Maryland side of DC.


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

Hope you can make it Skinsfan

I'll have limited access the next week, but I'll be on every once in a while. Let's plan on Shelly's at 12:30, that way even the late ones are there by 1.


----------



## olnumber7 (Apr 19, 2004)

I just found out that I can't make the 12/30 herf at shelly's since I'll be working till 6:00. I was looking forward to it so this deffinately sucks. Hopefully I'll be able to make the 2nd herf though.


----------



## smokin' machinist (Sep 23, 2006)

Are we still on for 12:30 on saturday?


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

I'm headed down there for the game on Saturday night....if I can convince my wife to leave earlier...I might be able to make this one...If I can, I'll see you guys there!!!


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

I won't be able to make the 30th, but I was thinking an evening, night herf would probably be better for me. I know many of you have sporatic work schedules and such, but I do want to get the monthly herf going. I've already told my wife that this is going to be a monthly thing, so she better get used to it! After getting the stiches taken out of my head (from the frying pan), I assured her that meeting with the local botls (sotls?) is just something that we all do to meet up and have some drinks and unwind. She totally understands. Next round, working on getting her to agree on a herf at my house! YIKES!


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

How many are in for 12:30 on Saturday?

I'm in if anyone else can make it. If we can't get anyone, I am open to Herfing later that day...

Oh, and a monthly HERF is a GREAT idea!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

I'm working the next two Saturdays so i'm out.Have fun guys...BTW Frederick is still ok for smoking in bars and resturants fyi...


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

One last bump... anyone besides me going to be able to make it?

I'm planning on being there even if no one posts.


----------



## smokin' machinist (Sep 23, 2006)

I plan on being there. Just found out today my babysitter is watching someone else tomorrow. My mistake, I didn't finalize when she needed to be at my house and someone snatched her up. I'll probably have to leave around 3.


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

Well, there will be at least two of us . See you there!


----------



## Skinsfan (Aug 4, 2006)

Dammit I wish I could make it. Shellys is great and it is only a block and a half from my where I work (should do this during lunch one day during the work week  )

I have some family stuff going on this weekend. But let's try this again really soon!


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

No problem... next time though, you make it or you buy a round of cremosas the time after that! :r


----------



## Skinsfan (Aug 4, 2006)

Sounds good. I am going to set up a herf in Odenton, MD very soon at www.titancigar.com.

Titan Cigar

Everyone loves a great story. Our story is about the creation of a one of a kind cigar shoppe and lounge offering a wide variety of fine cigars along with a selection of premium ports and sipping spirits. Choose a cigar from our humidified store, then stay for a drink with colleagues and friends or kick back and watch the game on our wide screen plasma in the Titan Lounge. Join the Titan Robusto Club and enjoy the added benefits of a personalized cigar locker and much more. Open 7 days a week... stop by anytime and tell us YOUR story.



Greerzilla said:


> No problem... next time though, you make it or you buy a round of cremosas the time after that! :r


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

That actually sounds great. We can see when in January others can meet. Let's try to find a date that most of us can make it.


----------



## Skinsfan (Aug 4, 2006)

I will try to start setting this up next week.



Greerzilla said:


> That actually sounds great. We can see when in January others can meet. Let's try to find a date that most of us can make it.


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Skinsfan said:


> I will try to start setting this up next week.


Try to find out when the Spirits tastings event is:dr


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

Thanks Ted! 

Ted gifted me way too much!

Two PLPCs, two party shorts, RP old world, AF sungrown super beli, and a royal barbados! Hell hath no fury like an in person bomb!

Thanks man, you are way to generous!


----------



## smokin' machinist (Sep 23, 2006)

It was a great time Dave. Davegave me aShort Story (yum), R&J Dominican robusto size, AF sungrown chateau fuente, LaVieja Habana, Gregorio Felipe and 1 that's labeled S20(I as a newb forget what he told me it was). The cuban sandwich was very good, went well with a Party Short.:dr 
We need to do this more often.


----------



## Stog-a-Boy (Jul 13, 2006)

Sounds like some nice sticks were passed around!


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

More so with him passing to me. I have brought a little more each HERF I have attended, but somehow they other HERFers keep on bringing more than me! I can't seem to outgun anyone yet... but it's coming!


----------



## smokin' machinist (Sep 23, 2006)

Greerzilla said:


> More so with him passing to me. I have brought a little more each HERF I have attended, but somehow they other HERFers keep on bringing more than me! I can't seem to outgun anyone yet... but it's coming!


:r , that's what *WAS* happening to me.:bx


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

Skinsfan said:


> I will try to start setting this up next week.


Skinsfan, any luck with Titan yet?

The weekends of the 20th or 27th probably work best for me.


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

Yep...the 20th and 27th are clear on my calender too...unless I'm forgetting something my wife will remind me of!


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

Bump.

Skinsfan, do you want to plan something for a weekend later this month?


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Skinsfan said:


> I am in has this been finalized? There is a new B&M with a nice lounge opening up in Gambrills, MD http://www.titancigar.com
> 
> Otherwise, Shellys is a cool place, it is just 2 blocks from where I work.
> 
> date, time, place?


Somebody owes me a smoke.:tg I headed over to Titan Cigars last night in the rain to have a glass of port and a smoke with a friend. 
Dam if they aren't even set up yet. Ended up at caribou coffee with a decaf and an al capone rum 
(I didn't bring a smoke and that is what my friend had)
There website didn't say they where still under construction:bx

The good news is I called today and they said they should be open next weekend. It does look like a great place. I am sure I will be there often.


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

I think I still owe you some sticks as well don't I?


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Greerzilla said:


> I think I still owe you some sticks as well don't I?


Yep, I am letting you age them for me:r


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

Well, if it takes very much longer for us to get together, you may have to send me your address. I will say this, the longer we wait, the better and larger my stockpile gets.  

Keep me honest though and remind me. It's your call when you want to quit waiting for us to be able to HERF and just have me mail them. Of course, we could always just have a mini-HERF sometime. Find a time that just works for us and invite anyone who can make it.


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

Ok. I'm gonna throw this out there just to see what kind of attendance we'd potentially get...I'm looking at the afternoon/evening of Jan 20th (Saturday) to meet up at Shelly's for some smokes. I am taking the boy to register for Spring ball around noon, but that shouldn't take too long, and I could head out after that. Anyone down?


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

Have you called to see what the new rules are with the smoking ban? I'm assuming we have to buy a stick there, which is fine, but we should make sure.

BTW, anyone free Sunday evening? Late afternoon or evening the wife is hanging out with a friend from work, so I'm free to HERF if anyone can. I don't know if I'll have the car though, because the lady she's hanging out with doesn't have one here.


----------



## olnumber7 (Apr 19, 2004)

I can almost always do Sundays, though no car ... so I'm pretty much stuck in the city. 

As far as Shelly's, last time I was there I asked about any changes due to the ban and the waiter said there wouldn't be any. Might still be worth a call though, I have my doubts as to whether the guy knew what he was talking about or not.


----------



## olnumber7 (Apr 19, 2004)

Seems like people have been having trouble settling on a good date and 

location for the next herf. Anyone have any interest in doing Shelly's on 

Sunday the 28th? I'm planning on being there either way.


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

Depends on the time. Set something up and hopefully at least a few of us can make it. Thanks!


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

Yeah, Sundays are almost always out for me...UNLESS, that Sunday is before a national holiday Monday. Then I would have that day off! I won't even be able to make it down to DC this weekend like I had anticipated. We'll get this thing going eventually.

I do plan on being downtown on the 23rd of Feb. Another smoking buddy of mine is coming into town and we'll probably meet up at Shelly's.


----------



## olnumber7 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greerzilla said:


> Depends on the time. Set something up and hopefully at least a few of us can make it. Thanks!


Well I was thinking Sunday the 28th at 2:00 in the afternoon, but if some other time works better for you let me know cuz I'm flexible.

I didn't have any crazy plans for the (potential) HERF beyond a good burger, a couple of drinks, a pile of quality smokes, and someone to smoke em with ... I've been craving Shelly's ever since this thread was first started. :ss :ss :ss

Boondoggle: Beyond the date I mentioned, let's keep throwing out dates becaue I'm sure something will work for everyone.
The 23rd of Feb is out for me (work).


----------

